# DIY Bow Sling you can shoot with



## Iowabowhunter15 (Jun 20, 2014)

that is awesome! thank you for posting that. how much did you even spend in materials?


----------



## redneck-archery (Jan 8, 2014)

:thumb: That is exactly what I've been looking for. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

Iowabowhunter15 said:


> that is awesome! thank you for posting that. how much did you even spend in materials?


Figure maybe $10. $5 for the strap and another $5 for the buckles.


----------



## zze86 (Aug 31, 2011)

Awesomeness! Faved on youtube and I got spare buckles just waiting to be used!


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

How well does it work with a pack on?


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

Maui Rhino said:


> How well does it work with a pack on?



I guess it would depend upon which backpack you have; but it works fine with mine. Nails from 60 yds.
Just put the pack on first, followed by the sling.


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

Nice. I have been looking for a decent bow sling.


----------



## Bryden Kinniard (Aug 12, 2014)

That is a great idea 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

My neck would hurt for a week after that.


----------



## cg2737 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. I think I will try that out.


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

handirifle said:


> My neck would hurt for a week after that.


Watch the video again but pause it at 0:25 into it.
You'll see the sling can rest on the shoulder, no pressure on the neck at all.


----------



## Habo (Feb 26, 2013)

Great DIY project. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Pretty sweet idea!


----------



## f7 666 (Nov 26, 2009)

Awsome thanks for posting


----------



## jljjdye (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting. Never had a bowsling because they are not functional till now. Awesome job


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

I just made one and it is very nice. Hands free is great with quick detach. My shoulders carry all of the weight with no pressure on my neck. I would not shoot with this connected to my bow but it detach so quick there is no need. It cost me $20.00 to make.


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

Chance said:


> I just made one and it is very nice. Hands free is great with quick detach. My shoulders carry all of the weight with no pressure on my neck. I would not shoot with this connected to my bow but it detach so quick there is no need. It cost me $20.00 to make.


Why not shoot with it attached? Just curious.
I do all the time w/o any problems at all.


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

I will try it but it seems like it would hit my string. Maybe it has to do with the bow I have it on. I had it on my Obsession Phoenix and the riser is curved and it seemed it would hit my string.


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

Chance said:


> I will try it but it seems like it would hit my string. Maybe it has to do with the bow I have it on. I had it on my Obsession Phoenix and the riser is curved and it seemed it would hit my string.


Just make sure your arm is on the inside of the strap.
That's why I did the very last part of the video in slow motion.
It shows how the strap is on the outside of the arm, the strin is on the other side of the arm.
I've never had the string come in contact with the sling. Just make sure the sling is to the outside of the arm, not the inside, and you'll be fine.


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

That's pretty Slick !


----------



## Andy_W7ATR (Dec 27, 2014)

Actually just saw video from a trade show. Someone's making them again..but cool idea. They were $20 on the video


----------



## Andy_W7ATR (Dec 27, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waSU5RE7o-k


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

Great idea. Thanks for sharing


----------



## gofor (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you for posting this. Looks like something I may try. 

Go


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

Tagged for later. Great idea


----------



## Ctrider (Jul 8, 2014)

Where can you get the nylon strap?


----------



## multi-target (Jul 17, 2011)

Think I'll try one. Thanks


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

Ctrider said:


> Where can you get the nylon strap?


I got mine at an army surplus shop, but you can glean that strap from a ratchet strap, a tie down. I think REI sells it by the foot. Sewing shops sell it.
Google where to get it. Just keep your eyes peeled. It's everywhere. You just don't see it until you're looking for it.


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

tote said:


> Watch the video again but pause it at 0:25 into it.
> You'll see the sling can rest on the shoulder, no pressure on the neck at all.


I did and still I know I would hurt badly from that if it were carried that way any length of time.


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Andy_W7ATR said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waSU5RE7o-k


Good ideas... thanks for posting, now I have another use for my Magpul MS2 sling.


----------



## nvrgvup444 (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

tote said:


> Just make sure your arm is on the inside of the strap.
> That's why I did the very last part of the video in slow motion.
> It shows how the strap is on the outside of the arm, the strin is on the other side of the arm.
> I've never had the string come in contact with the sling. Just make sure the sling is to the outside of the arm, not the inside, and you'll be fine.


Yep you are right. I had it on wrong. It works great. Thanks


----------



## Iamewe64 (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.strapworks.com/default.asp


Ctrider said:


> Where can you get the nylon strap?


----------



## jarutski (Mar 19, 2014)

Replying to find the post later


----------



## Bocephus13 (Mar 3, 2013)

That is sweet thanks for sharing!


----------



## LillDragun (Nov 5, 2012)

interesting and brilliant! love it!


----------



## JJGonzo (Oct 11, 2019)

Great idea!


----------



## archer 300 (Oct 10, 2019)

That's a great idea.. I will have to make one...Thanks


----------



## PandaICT (Oct 30, 2015)

thx for sharing the video


----------



## dennisg6633 (Oct 18, 2009)

that is a brain storm. who came up with that pretty slick idea. many ways around the barn.


----------



## tylerwmartin97 (Dec 19, 2019)

Great idea, definitely gonna try this out!


----------



## Hoytarchery1990 (Sep 9, 2019)

I make my own also and they can be left on bow to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patleo (Dec 29, 2019)

thanks definitely going to try this


----------



## Jack Whitmire (Jan 11, 2020)

Wow I need a sling


----------



## dwardo (Jan 21, 2020)

This is a great resource, definitely giving it a try.


----------



## LeHenrri (May 22, 2017)

Great idea. Looks like I already have everything I need at home to make one!
Thank you!


----------



## redneck-archery (Jan 8, 2014)

I made one 3+ years ago & couldn't imagine going out without it. I've killed deer with it on & never had a problem with it. I put it on first before anything, even my climber.


----------



## NHbow&arrow (Mar 24, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## evil ed (Mar 27, 2015)

That is a great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jorob712 (Jan 26, 2020)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## ryanmordente (Jan 2, 2020)

Perfect!


----------



## hesslie (Dec 4, 2019)

cool


----------

